# Albino Cali X MBK



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone got any pics of the crosses (obviously I know the albino trait will not be visual ) what does a cali X MBK look like please x


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Anyone got any pics of the crosses (obviously I know the albino trait will not be visual ) what does a cali X MBK look like please x


Why spoil a gorgeous Mexican Black kingsnake and cross it with a Cali


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Have no intention of doing so I'm just wondering what they look like?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Have no intention of doing so I'm just wondering what they look like?


Why ask if you have no intention of doing this, if you want to know what they will look like try google :whistling2:

Oh look, this is the first pic I found ;


Cali king cross MBK


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

I did! There were lots of different pictures and I wasn't sure which was accurate.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Also there's no need to be bitchy if you don't like helping ... then don't.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Also there's no need to be bitchy if you don't like helping ... then don't.


I wasn't being bitchy at all, simply stating the obvious, why ask a breeding question, in the breeding section, if you have no intention of even breeding : victory:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> Also there's no need to be bitchy if you don't like helping ... then don't.


Welcome to RFUK :-(

They are a little on the ugly side though I must say xP

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> I wasn't being bitchy at all, simply stating the obvious : victory:


No you're not! This is page I got when I searched with 2 different snakes as the first 3 images. So I thought I'd ask her to get an accurate answer. I wasn't after a snotty answer.But thanks any way I really love getting given shit for asking a simple question. :flrt: I assume it's your time of the month.



Untitled by powerpuffruth2000, on Flickr


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> No you're not! This is page I got when I searched with 2 different snakes as the first 3 images. So I thought I'd ask her to get an accurate answer. I wasn't after a snotty answer.But thanks any way I really love getting given shit for asking a simple question. :flrt: I assume it's your time of the month.
> 
> 
> [URL="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8104/8533754733_7dd7c05775.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Untitled by powerpuffruth2000, on Flickr


I got that page too but even I knew what to look for, a look through the pic threads in the snake section would've answered your question and no dear it is not my "time of the month".


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Really! :gasp: cos ur usually quite nice and helpful not mean for no reason.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Really! :gasp: cos ur usually quite nice and helpful not mean for no reason.


A) your thread was in the wrong section & you clearly have no intentions of breeding these 2 snakes
B) If your curious about what a snake looks like you are better looking through pic threads and or posting in the correct section

Yes, I am usually more than happy to help however, it does irk me when threads are posted in the wrong sections.

Apologies for being nippy.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

How is it the wrong section? It's a question about breeding where should it go?


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Also no prob ablot the nippiness Ailsa  I have a nippy rat snake but I still loves her xx:flrt: xx


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Have no intention of doing so I'm just wondering what they look like?





powerpuffruth said:


> How is it the wrong section? It's a question about breeding where should it go?


See your above post, clearly states you have no intention of breeding and that your just curious, the snake section is the best place for such questions.

Again, apologies for being so blunt.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

No probs sweetie


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Remember if you ever want to breed ur girl your welcome to borrow my MBK boy x he's a handsome devil


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Remember if you ever want to breed ur girl your welcome to borrow my MBK boy x he's a handsome devil


Lol thanks for the offer but I wouldn't ask to borrow anyones males, mainly because they don't know my girl is 100% healthy like I do and vice versa, only way I#d ever breed is by buying a male.


----------

